# Hops



## spunk (Sep 5, 2015)

Can someone tell me if i can use these hops for brewing or if they are more of an ornamental. Thanks.


----------



## RevA (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,
You can use any type of hops for beer, even the one's from health store. What might be an issue is that you don't know which variety it is, it's bittering value, what taste effect it will have. So you will have to guess how much to use and when to add, unless you're willing to have it tested
If you like experimentation go for it, at worst you get to try something new, that you will either like or dislike...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 5, 2015)

Have a friend that grows his own hops, I asked the question of alpha and bittering. he said if its low alpha its a Pale ale, if its hoppy then we'll call it an IPA. 
So naming the beer after its made and not before.


----------



## RevA (Sep 5, 2015)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Have a friend that grows his own hops, I asked the question of alpha and bittering. he said if its low alpha its a Pale ale, if its hoppy then we'll call it an IPA.
> So naming the beer after its made and not before.


I have to remember that for the next time a brew doesn't come out quite like planned but still tasty...
Thanks Doug


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 6, 2015)

If I was going to take the time to make a proper trellis system, grow the hops and harvest them, then make beer with them, I'd really like to know their bittering value, and whether I should use them early in the boil for bitterness or later for hop character.

Find a local home brew supply shop or go online and get a hop rhizome that has been identified by type and by bittering value(s).

http://www.freshops.com/hop-growing/rhizome-information

They will probably cost much much less than what is showing in the image you posted. Most won't be available until next Spring.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## spunk (Sep 6, 2015)

#ceeeaton That kinda what i was thinking i bought this a few years back. Its very Happy this year lot of hops on it looks cool. Its was on clearance rack. I have a problem when it comes to plants on clearance rack. I cannot resist. I think i will harvest and try and see what happens. But i was thinking maybe i should grow something i know about.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, not all is lost. If you use them to make a batch of beer, just write the amount that you add and at what time in the boil you add it. Then when all is said and done, sample it and write down your thoughts. If it wasn't as bitter as you expected, add more. Too bitter add less. 

Eventually you will find a beer that it compares to that has the same flavor profile and clues you to what their hop additions were. Match their additions and see if it is more or less bitter. That will put you in the ball park.

You could always send some to a lab for analysis, but that may be costly and lead to more analysis (with a psychiatrist).

BTW, looks like a Cascade to me (used to grow it a few years back).


----------

